# Nancy Extrait Noirot



## KBbottles (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's a neat little sample bottle.  From what I could gather this was a French Brandy?  I was unable to find any examples of this on our forum or on the web.  Only later bottles.  This one is BIM but dug in a small post-1900 site.  the color is beautiful yellow-peach/orange glass.  Stands only a few inches tall. 

 Anyone know more about these or if they have any value?  Gotta love the color!!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't know anything about it but it's worth AT LEAST $20.00+ postage, that's what I can afford to and will give you for it. I'm not necessarily asking you if it's For Sale or to sell it to me, the offer is just to put my money where my mouth is. That is, in my opinion, the only way to know, for sure, that an opinion of value is valid.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy 2013, Kenneth,

 It's a full size extract for flavoring liqueurs or spirits. It is a wonderful color, that I wish you'd photo some more in natural light. The firm is still in business.

 Here's a computer translated bit of history:

 "Since the early days of his childhood Noirot Theodule lived among plants, busy watching them to the list, placing them in his herbarium.

 Long, Theodule Noirot studied the life of plants, flowers and fruits. He learned to pick them carefully drying them properly to keep well, to absorb their many qualities.

 Naturally, he acquired a taste for liquor, was fascinated. He attended in rural kitchens grandmothers and put a jealous care to note their manufacturing processes, all these popular recipes of common sense he knew analyze with a critical eye to keep the best. 

 He followed his intuition as well as science. He inquired as to the monasteries and monks gathered from working between the alembic and retort valuable secrets. 

 Thus, owning a collection of recipes requiring to meet the desires of fans increasingly numerous and demanding, he decided to reveal its secrets to everyone.

 It was the Belle Epoque, the time of pleasure and indulgence. 

 Theodule NOIROT invent and produced extracts that any amateur can afford the pleasure of enjoying fine liqueurs, prepared himself, without getting into complicated manipulations. The success was immediate and perfect quality extracts NOIROT made their reputation..."




From.


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I heard from a long-time digger friend who claims the large size is out there too and comes in that exact same color.  Really cool info!  Much appreciated!!!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful color. It would be awesome if you could find the larger one for a set. [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## hunter2000 (Jun 12, 2013)

Not much talk about this bottle but I found one recently.
 Did you keep it or sell it?
 I went out for three hours I this was The only bottle that I brought home. I wondered that day checking out an old wooded lot I had dug a small poison last year.


----------

